# Knife Making Supplies



## Necedah (Nov 10, 2009)

Where is the best place to get knife making supplies?

Dave


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 10, 2009)

Pop's is a great place to start, and he is fairly local too.
http://www.popsknifesupplies.com/


----------



## arcame (Nov 10, 2009)

what are you looking for? most of us may have something to trade.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 10, 2009)

*Knife supplies*

What kind of knife supplies are you looking for ???  If i can be of help just give a holler


----------



## Necedah (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been lurking on this topic for months now looking at all the beautiful knives ya'll make, and I've decided to jump in and learn how to do it. I am going to the Georgia Knife Makers Guild meeting on 11/14 to get some ideas and I need a source for supplies to get started and to set my shop up. Once I get going, I'll be pestering ya'll with all kinds of questions.
Any advice you can give me starting out would be greatly appreciated. I really like the primitive forged knives, but I'll probably start out with the machined knives to get some experience.

This is going to be fun!  

Dave


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 11, 2009)

Anybody ever try to build something like a bader grinder ?


----------



## bg7m (Nov 11, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> Anybody ever try to build something like a bader grinder ?



I built the grinders I use.  They ain't pretty, but they work.   I'll post pics of them in a couple days.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks. Didn't mean to derail thread, but after pricing them I thought any other novice might benefit from this info.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 11, 2009)

*Knife supplies*

It would be a good idea to visit as many knife makers as you can and ask questions and look at what they have before you go buying equipment .It takes a lot of money to have a well equipped shop and it wouldnt hurt to ask if you can try your luck at making some before you jump in .I have had more drop out than have pursued the craft .Most people think they can grind the blades but that aint so .There is an art to grinding the blade and you can look at the knife and tell. Fit and finish is another top priorty.Along with leather work.Any way i can help just give a holler  Raleigh


----------

